# Fire Tablet Connectivity Options



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

Do any of the current Fire tablets have 4G connectivity?  From what I can tell it seems they are all wi-fi only.  I was thinking of getting a tech adverse relative a Fire tablet for Christmas but she doesn't have a wi-fi router in her home.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The HDX has it available. You may have to add it in customization after adding it to your cart. You'll need to know which carrier to buy.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

etexlady said:


> Do any of the current Fire tablets have 4G connectivity? From what I can tell it seems they are all wi-fi only. I was thinking of getting a tech adverse relative a Fire tablet for Christmas but she doesn't have a wi-fi router in her home.


Alternatively:

If there is an existing internet connection, adding a wifi router is pretty cheap -- probably under $50. And you could spend a lot less money, then on one of the current models.

Of course -- and if she's truly tech adverse, that's probably not the case, and if there's no existing internet connection, getting one is a more expensive -- and on going -- proposition. Probably not worth it just for the use of one measly tablet.  Though you might check on the cost of simply adding it if she already has cable TV -- probably still more expense than anyone wants, but it's good to have complete information. 

The HDX Claw references is, however, a very good device -- actually a better screen. It would still be a new device sold via the link he posted, but they're hard to find on the Zon unless you know to go searching. Not cheap -- but you'd only have the expense ONCE.

The other question is, what is she likely to want to do with the tablet. If she's mostly a reader, perhaps an eInk kindle would be a better option. But the Fire is good if she also might like to play games, or watch movies. If she mostly like music, the Echo might be a better choice. Again, just throwing things out there in the interest of providing information.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Alternatively:
> 
> If there is an existing internet connection, adding a wifi router is pretty cheap -- probably under $50. And you could spend a lot less money, then on one of the current models.
> 
> ...


The Echo is also good for podcasts and audiobooks, but would absolutely require a wifi connection. In accommodating my mother who is tech averse, I chose to buy a 3G kindle rather than install wifi for her existing wifi Kindle and be on the line for permanent tech support.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> The Echo is also good for podcasts and audiobooks, but would absolutely require a wifi connection. In accommodating my mother who is tech averse, I chose to buy a 3G kindle rather than install wifi for her existing wifi Kindle and be on the line for permanent tech support.


Oh right. My brain didn't connect that -- I'm not an Echo user, after all.


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

Thanks all for your responses.  Relative does have internet (slow dsl) but her desktop is obsolete and she only uses it to look at email on occasion.  I've tried to steer her to consideration of a refurbished Mac but it's like I'm speaking a foreign language.  Mention a router and her eyes cross.  She was extremely resistant to using a Kindle but I finally got her hooked by sending her my original keyboard Kindle that has 3G.  It's still registered to me so all she has to do when she needs more to read is turn it on and I download more books.  I'll keep an eye on the refurbished and warehouse sections.  Currently there is a refurbished Fire HDX with 4G but $339 is more than I want to pay for a used tablet.


----------



## AnnaLee (Oct 22, 2014)

etexlady said:


> Do any of the current Fire tablets have 4G connectivity? From what I can tell it seems they are all wi-fi only. I was thinking of getting a tech adverse relative a Fire tablet for Christmas but she doesn't have a wi-fi router in her home.


Here is one. 
http://www.amazon.com/Fire-HDX-8-9-Display-Wi-Fi/dp/B00HCNG1DS/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1448679026&sr=8-4&keywords=kindle+fire+hdx+8.9


----------

